# Shade of Blot Powder



## tracyann91 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm - I wanted to get the Blot Powder (pressed - don't have a pro store or acct), and I'm not sure what shade to get.  I'm a NW20 - NW25 (or N5 I've been told is just between those), and I'm not sure if I should get light or what.  OR.... should I just get the new Prep & Prime transparent finishing powder??  My problem is that I get oily breakthrough in about an hour - 2 hrs, even when I use my Smashbox primer light.  Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!!!!

EDIT:  Then I'm also reading about a pro product called MAC Invisible Set - should I use this?  I'm all about a matte finish since I HATE my oilies.

I've been using Studio Fix powder and I tried the Revlon Colorstay for oily skin.  Studio Fix powder was actually my first MAC purchase since I was truly in search of a foundation that would reduce shine.  It's better, and doesn't feel heavy at all, but I haven't conquered my problem completely.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 2, 2009)

hi, i wear nc20/nc25 and i use medium dark. i think light will be too light for you.

it works very well for controlling oily and for touch ups. i use it in my T zone and i am oily/acne prone. the only other effective oil control product i've used is silk natural's oil control primer.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 2, 2009)

I am NC20 and I wear Medium. But - since Blot is essentialy transparent, I don't think it would make much of a difference if you'd get a shade too light/dark (I once got Medium Dark accidently and it didn't look too dark).


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 2, 2009)

I am NW20 and have always used Medium in the Blot Powder.


----------



## tracyann91 (Apr 2, 2009)

^^^ - Thanks you guys!!!

Anyone else have any thought on the other products????


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 3, 2009)

NW20/25 here who uses Medium/Dark.


----------



## Rennah (Apr 3, 2009)

I haven't tried any other powders besides blot powder pressed.
I am NW20/NC25 in summer and I use Medium Dark.


----------



## tracyann91 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks again!!!  Now - should I get the medium or medium dark???  I'm thinking that heading in to summer, maybe I should get the medium dark.  ?????


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracyann91* 

 
_Thanks again!!! Now - should I get the medium or medium dark??? I'm thinking that heading in to summer, maybe I should get the medium dark. ?????_

 
Yes, I think medium dark is the right choice. Do not worry too much about the shade, though: Blot Powder is very sheer, mistake-proof.


----------



## lukinamama (Apr 3, 2009)

I am nw25/30/35 and I use medium dark


----------



## tracyann91 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## cipelica (Apr 3, 2009)

I am NC 25 and i use Medium.


----------



## arielle123 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm NW15-20 and I use medium. I think that medium dark is probably good for you especially since we're going into summer.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Do not worry too much about the shade, though: Blot Powder is very sheer, mistake-proof._

 
I agree; I'm NW15 and used Medium for a while, having been told incorrectly (by MAC mail order) that Light had been discontinued. To be honest, it made no difference at all!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 3, 2009)

I also wear medium dark and I'm NW25. The blot powder tend to run a little light I guess


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_I am NC20 and I wear Medium. But - since Blot is essentialy transparent, I don't think it would make much of a difference if you'd get a shade too light/dark (I once got Medium Dark accidently and it didn't look too dark)._

 
I agree. It has very little pigment


----------

